# Dos Befehle in VB?



## stitch (18. November 2001)

Ich möchte ein kleines Chat Programm fürs Heimnetzwerk in VB Programmieren. In NT und 2000 gibt es ja den Dos Befehl "net send _computername *nachricht*_" Kann man das irgendwie in VB einbinden? Wir schicken uns nämlich so oft Nachrichten in unserem Netzwerk und ich finde es immer ziemlich mühsam dann die Dosbox zu starten und das ein zu tipppeln um zu antworten. Ein kleines Programm, dass sowas mit weniger Aufwand übernimmt währe dann schon cool. Ich müsste nur wissen wie ich VB klar mach die Dosbox zu öffnen und den Inhalt von nem Formular dann zu schicken.

Weiss jemand ne Möglickeit?


cu
Stitch


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. November 2001)

erstmal kannst mit exec (ich glaube so heisst der befehl) dos/win-programme ausführen in vb! das ist erstmal kein problem!!

ansonsten bin ich selber grad dabei mir einen chat in c++ zu programmieren. da ich das aber selber proggen will, benutze ich als einstieg ersteinmal eingebundene net-objecte von borland. in vb gibt es hier das activeX-element winsock.
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kannst du dort bequem text-messages schicken und empfangen!


----------



## stitch (18. November 2001)

Hmm, schade da hatte wohl schon jemand die selbe Idee wie ich:
http://www.quellcodes.de/vbasic.php (EasyNetSend)
Naja, egal werde das Programm ein bisschen erweitern. Man müsste ein festes Andressbuch haben wo man den User einfach markiert, an den man die Nachicht schickt. Dann währe es imo perfekt. Werde ich mal machen.


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (12. Dezember 2001)

> erstmal kannst mit exec (ich glaube so heisst der befehl) dos/win-programme ausführen in vb! das ist erstmal kein problem!!



sorry ne...

exec ist der ausführbefehl in pascal,... in vb heisst er SHELL <prgname as string> [, modus as integer]


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Dezember 2001)

ok thx!

sowas kommt von den etlichen verschiedenen syntaxen die ich schon hinter mir hab


----------



## Lyxatros (17. Dezember 2001)

Das ganze ist ganz einfach!

1. Du erstellst 2 Textfelder
2. Gib einem dem Namen "an" (ohne Anführungszeichen) und dem anderen den Namen "message"
3. Erstelle ein Button und gib ihm dem Namen "send"
4. Gib follgenden Quelltext beim Button_Click Ereigniss ein:

Private Sub send_Click()
Shell "net send " + an + " " + message
End Sub

So sollte das ganz laufen!
Cya Lyxatros


----------



## -=[AH]=-Nø._12 (14. Januar 2002)

Jo... ;-) 
so müssts funktionieren.Wichtig sind die Leerzeichen hinter "net send " und das "".. ansonsten gehts net.. 
Ich hab son Proggi mal in Qbasic geschrieben und bin auch dabei eins in Vb umzusetzen... Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, eine automatisch aufgeführte Liste einzubringen, in der alle teilnehmer im Netzwerk stehn und dann per click als recipient gewählt werden können...

P.S: hat einer ne Ahnung wie ich an alle im Netz gleichzeitig die selbenachricht schicken kann?? denn mit "*" als Empfänger sendet er sie nur an alle der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe... 

cya


----------

